

YC S10: The Definitive Demo Day Debrief - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/08/25/the-definitive-y-combinator-demo-day-debrief/?single_page=true

======
mrduncan
The single page version will save you from hitting next a few times:

[http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/08/25/the-
definiti...](http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/08/25/the-definitive-y-
combinator-demo-day-debrief/?single_page=true)

